# Need advice on induction saucepan set



## applepie (May 10, 2010)

I am buying a new induction cooktop so have to buy some new saucepans.  I've been looking at Iittalia but don't know anything about brands and what is good or not so good.  Any ideas would be helpful ? Thanks !


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Unless you're cooking in all aluminum pans I don't know why need to buy new cookware. Most disk bottom or clad pans and cast iron will work fine on your new induction stove. There is little reason to buy new "induction-rated" cookware unless that's just what you want to do.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Apple,

I'm also buying an induction range and have to replace nearly all my pots and pans too.  So far I've picked up some pieces of Tramontina, Berndes, and LeCreuset tri-ply.  I've been very impressed with the LeCreuset and bought their pasta pot also.  I like All-Clad (minority here) but it's pricey.  TJ Maxx can be a great place to find bargains.  Be sure to take your magnet with you when you go shopping because not all clad-stainless brands and not all items labeled induction-compatible will actually work with induction.  Cuisinart and Calphalon stainless aren't induction-compatible.

There are some earlier threads here about this topic including the Mauviel thread below.  Search the forum for other words of wisdom.

Phil,

Stainless steel, anodized aluminum, Pyrex, enameled steel, and various mystery metals aren't usable on induction.  Those of us who don't already own a set of All-Clad or cast iron have some shopping to do.


----------



## ferryman (Feb 20, 2010)

By all means, bring along a magnet for testing the bottoms of cookware; pot sides don't matter as they're not subject to induction's magnetic currents as much as the bottoms.  AllClad stainless cookware (not necessarily their bakeware) is induction-friendly; their CopperCore is supposedly induction-friendly but a magnet proved that wrong.  All of Demeyere cookware was designed for induction but the price can be daunting.  Of course, ALL cast iron cookware (LeCreuset, Staub, Lodge, etc.) can be used.

As for private-label goods, most Sur La Table-branded cookware is BUT we found some saute pans did not meet the test; again, bring that magnet when you shop.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just from my own experience, SLT is grossly overpriced. You can find the same products or similar enough ones at most restaurant supply stores for less cash. Heck, you can find suitable replacements at Sears for less cash. I avoid that hoity-toity store like the plague. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif



ferryman said:


> As for private-label goods, most Sur La Table-branded cookware is BUT we found some saute pans did not meet the test; again, bring that magnet when you shop.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

What I know now, that I didn't know then:  I wouldn't purchase a "set" of anything.   Make your selections according to the type of cooking you normally do.  If these are to be displayed on open shelves,  or on a pot rack,  it's nice if they all match,  but still buy them individually.  Sets are often over-priced,  but more than that, you wind up with pieces you seldom use.


----------

